# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Pyetje per ps3

## Zero_

Kam ndermend te blej nje Ps3 meqe jam duke pritur per Final Fantasy Versus XIII qe thon se do dali vetem per Ps3.Doja te dija nese shqiperi gjenden Ps3 slim me 250 Gb  dhe sa lek mund te kushtoje, gjithashtu kisha edhe nje pyetje se sa lek ben nje disk Ps3 ketu ne shqiperi,cmimi eshte prej 59$ si ne amerike apo bejne me shtrenjte?

----------


## Gerdi

Cmimi e console sjam shume i sigurt, por nqs slim ka dal neper dyqane jasht e gjen dhe ktu tek dyqane si Euronics ose Trony. Lojrat jan pak me shtrenjt faktikisht nqs merr parasysh kursin e kembimit. Mbaj mend qe FFXIII per PS3 ishte diku tek 90 mije lek (te vjetra) por zakonisht varet nga loja. Nqs kerkon lojra qe kan online multiplayer community kam ven re se ato kapin cmimet me te larta zakonisht dhe lojrat qe jan single player oriented kan cmime pak me te uleta. Plus me kalimin e kohes bihen, lojrat e vjetra i gjen dhe me 40-50 mije lek.

----------


## Zero_

Ah kuptova shum faleminderit per pergjigjen e shpejt.

----------


## Harakiri

Ca budallalleku po si 90,000 leke kur jane region-free?! Tani dmth evropianeve vetem ju duhet nje website qe operon ne ShBA dhe qe dergon edhe ne evrope.
Mbaj mend une kur isha i vogel nje PSX ne Tirane kushtonte 384,000 leke!!!

----------


## autotune

Keni parasysh brenda 2 muaj edhe per PS3 dot vjen mundesia te luhen lojrat jo originale
dot duhej nje usb stick i ber vetem per kete pune(dot kushtoj dikun nga 100euro) ose nese ke nje iphone sdot duhet as usb per te pas mundesin ti luash lojrat jo origjinale.

----------


## A.V.A.T.A.R

tek un♪7  ne ks ..ps3 ..kushton 399.99euro.....(aq bleu nje shoku im para ca ditesh)

----------


## sidi1

A doli usb sticku?

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

USB per jailbreak te PS3 ka ca koh qe ka dal , eshte dhe app ne iPhone.

----------


## Harakiri

USB-te dolen jashte perdorimit me daljen e 'custom firmwares'.

----------


## andoni68

ju lutem kush mund te me ndimoje te bej jailbreak ps3 tim ,nuk di si behet

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

> ju lutem kush mund te me ndimoje te bej jailbreak ps3 tim ,nuk di si behet


ti e ke blere usb stik?? ke konkretisht ke blere?

http://www.ps3hax.net/forumdisplay.php?f=127
http://www.ps3-cfw.com/

----------

